# I can draw your betta!!



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

If you would like, I would draw your bettas. I will try my best to color it but it might take up to 1 month if i am busy. Any questions you would like answered post it here! I will answer your question when i get the time as a PRIVATE MESSAGE.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Can you draw Aurora? He is in my Album.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

hello =D thats so cool! im making a website (dont worry it wont have a forum =P ) about bettas, and i need some art work for it. can you draw me a purple half moon betta swimming towards the left? thanks so much whether u do it or not


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Would you be able to draw Nina's "my shell" pose in this picture? This is my favorite picture of her. The other details outside of her and the shell aren't important. If you'd rather not I can always find another one. Thanks so much!


----------



## Aven (Jul 30, 2010)

I have taken art classes from a professional for a couple of years now. Im sure I could draw that^ Metalbetta


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

lol go for it.


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

May my fishy be drawn in this pose? It's his sneaking up to watch what's going on pose. :3








There are more pictures of Mistuhr Fishy in my album if the picture above is too blurry.
-Thanks!


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

i will like you to draw my betta fish. 

here is shadow.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Would you be able to draw Nina's "my shell" pose in this picture? This is my favorite picture of her. The other details outside of her and the shell aren't important. If you'd rather not I can always find another one. Thanks so much!


Ahh!! I love it, I never knew bettas would do that! It reminds me of a shellie!!








They are a group of cichlids. (lol, if you can't tell from my username, and my icon, I'm totally obsessed with cichlids)


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yup, that's my girl! lol


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

my brother got three new female bettas and he wants to breed my male betta my crowntail with his crowntail female but one of them died me and my brother really liked her


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

and by the way i was wondering if you want to draw my betta shadow


----------

